# 11 Tips for beginners



## The_Traveler (Mar 8, 2014)

Between the terrible weather and family issues, I didn't get out much but did spend a lot of time reviewing photo shows and writing articles.

According to the new regulations on the site, in an effort to counteract the one post and gone posters, posts with links to external articles are now prohibited.   

_[MODERATOR EDIT:   There is no such regulation - THIS IS NOT CORRECT.  Please refer to post #7 in this thread for the CORRECT guideline.  Thanks!]_

I don't know what that means for the Personal and Professional Websites Sub-Forum but I had to delete the link in the body of this message to my newest article.
Luckily I have this recent image I created


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2014)

There's no No's. 4 and 5.  It goes 1,2,3,2,6,.....


----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2014)

My thoughts 

1) I totally get what you're saying here, but this phrase has to be really well worded to work on total beginners. You see beginners don't want to hear that "its never-ending". In fact to hear that might discourage many - it a bit like going to climb a mountain and being told that no matter how high they go they'll never reach the top. 

People will set their own height of their own mountain and aim to climb that. Some will need some encouragment to set it higher and others will keep setting it higher each time they reach or get near the "top". 

9) Careful with saying a specific % because its the kind of comment that gets pulled to bits by nit-picking and specific examples - which of course loses the underlaying message you want to convey.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2014)

Not too bad, Lew, not too bad!


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 8, 2014)

480sparky said:


> There's no No's. 4 and 5.  It goes 1,2,3,2,6,.....



yes, that numbering algorithm is terrible.
I can't seem to beat the machine

Will try again later


----------



## timor (Mar 9, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> According to the new regulations on the site, in an effort to counteract the one post and gone posters, posts with links to external articles are now prohibited.


Wait a second, what is this ? NO EXTERNAL LINKS IN THE POSTS ? Do I read this right ? Are those rules posted somewhere here ?


----------



## Overread (Mar 9, 2014)

timor said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > According to the new regulations on the site, in an effort to counteract the one post and gone posters, posts with links to external articles are now prohibited.
> ...



That is not the rule. 

The Articles of Interest subsection has started to become a "here's a link go read it" section and as a result of this we've imposed new guidelines to require people to post the bulk or at least a good portion of their articles into the section. This encourages discussion and prevents the section simply turning into a spot for people to harvest clicks and views for their off-site content. 

We are not even banning links - you can still link - there just has to be a bulk of content in the article you're posting here on the site itself.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 9, 2014)

480sparky said:


> There's no No's. 4 and 5.  It goes 1,2,3,2,6,.....



Fixed. Erase the auto-numbering and hand-numbered the 11 tips.

thanks for reminding me.


----------



## terri (Mar 9, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > There's no No's. 4 and 5.  It goes 1,2,3,2,6,.....
> ...



Hi Lew: Please make sure you chat with one of the moderators before you mention "new regulations" on the site.   What you posted in the beginning of your thread here is wrong, and this type of misinformation can be alarming to the other members if taken as fact.   Thanks!    

In fact, we encourage any articles written by our members to be posted here in full.   It's always been okay to link to your own site (in signatures, just like you have).   But the article being pasted right here is what is useful for the membership - and certainly will be more valuable than the giant red arrow you have left here for them.


----------



## timor (Mar 9, 2014)

Overread said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



OK Got it. But what if article is interesting, but is not my and I can't reprint it to the forum ?


----------



## terri (Mar 11, 2014)

timor said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...



That is when you link to it, and it is perfectly all right to do so.      We are talking only about embedding full text of articles written by our members, and not just linking to their own blogs/web sites from here.


----------

